# عندمــــــــا تدخـــــــل مخدعـــــــك..!!



## ABOTARBO (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*
*عندما تدخل مخدعك*

*   من كل القلب حب المسيح، والله يعطيك أن تنعم بمحبته.. طالما أنت متمسك بوصيته.

**    بقدر الحب الذى يتولد فيك.. بقدر العالم بكل ما فيه .. يصغر أمام عينيك.

**    عندما تشبع عينيك من النظر اليه.. وتجلس هناك تحت قدميه. تشعر به وبقدرته.

**   سوف تتذوق عصير الحب الإلهى.. حينئذ تدرك يا بنى السر الذى دفع الأباء القديسين.. أن يعيشوا فى صحارى العالم متغربين وهم فرحين غير متذمرين.

**    سوف يغزو الحب قلبك .. فى يوم.. فى ساعة ما.

**    عندما تحيا بالأمانه له.. عندما تحيا بوصيته.

**   عندما تدخل مخدع قلبك.. وتحب كل من حولك من كل قلبك أياً كان صديقاً أو عدواً.

**    عندما تتخلى عن ذاتك.. وكل ما تملكه نفسك.

**    عندما تُشتم وتحتمل، عندما فى النور تسير وبالحب للكل تعمل دون أن تشكو من أحد أو تتذمر.

**    عندما تصلب انسانك العتيق، وتتحمل بحب مشقات الطريق، وتفرح دون أن تتذمر.. عندما ترى الدنيا أخذت تضيق أمامك.

**   عندما تحمل بحب صليبك، ويصبح الإنجيل فى غربتك وحده صديقك.

**   عندما من الكل تتحرر.. عندما تعود نفسك أن تسهر.. وعينيك لغير الله لا تنظر.

**    عندما تدخل يا ولدى بقلبك مخدعك.. تجد حينئذ من تسعى اليه فى مخدعك.

*

*عن كتاب _نبضات روح

منقول للأمانة
*​


----------



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

> *عندما تدخل مخدع قلبك.. وتحب كل من حولك من كل قلبك أياً كان صديقاً أو عدواً.
> 
> عندما تتخلى عن ذاتك.. وكل ما تملكه نفسك.
> 
> ...



*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب كلام جميل جداا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ياااااااااااااااااااارب  اقبلنى   
شكرا استاذى على كلامتك  الروعة دى


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ابنى الحبيب كلام جميل جداا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


أشكرك يا أمى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
صلواتكم


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااارب  اقبلنى
> شكرا استاذى على كلامتك  الروعة دى


آميــــــــــــــن
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما
صلواتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*رووووووووعه يا ابو تربو *
*شكرا ليك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *رووووووووعه يا ابو تربو *
> *شكرا ليك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


ربنا يخليك أستاذى
أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماً


----------



## christianbible5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسي الك حبيبي...

روعة...


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك حبيبي...
> 
> روعة...


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررا كتير كلمات جميلة جدا
الرب يلمس قلوبنا جميعا ويسندنا 
شكررررا اخى الكريم abotarbo  
الرب معاك دائما


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نور وسط الظلام قال:


> شكرررررا كتير كلمات جميلة جدا
> الرب يلمس قلوبنا جميعا ويسندنا
> شكررررا اخى الكريم abotarbo
> الرب معاك دائما



أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## النهيسى (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا

للصلاه الرائعه جدا

ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> 
> للصلاه الرائعه جدا
> 
> ربنا يفرحك​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------

